# Expanding Bracelets On Vintage Gold



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought a lovely little GF Bulova last week, dating from 1957:










Looking through contemporary ads, I see a lot of the watches were on expanders:










Whilst I much prefer leather straps to bracelets, I have discovered you can still get these (GP) not too expensive, so thought I might try one. I can remember as a kid, all my uncles, dad etc. seemed to have them, and I remember feeling really grown up when I got one. Here's my grandad with his Smiths on an expander:










I'd be interested to know what you guys think. Does anyone wear these?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes you can still buy them. Lots of great vintage bands on eBay. And yes, I wear them. A good look for a vintage watch. Forget what the fashion nazis say: if it suits you and suits the watch go with it.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

AVO no need to buy one i have one you can have if you'd like , it's a Speidel which are supposed to be the best but i personally hate them so if you'd like it just pm me your address and i'll put it in the post.

It has spring loaded ends so it will fit various widths

cheers

Andy


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW! Now that was a response I was not expecting. What a very kind chap you are, Andy - I will certainly do that! :thumbup:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

They were great 'hair-pullers' but surprisingly comfortable. Like you, I prefer a plain leather strap.

Cheers


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

AVO said:


> WOW! Now that was a response I was not expecting. What a very kind chap you are, Andy - I will certainly do that! :thumbup:


Your very welcome will get in the post Monday weather permitting


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Many thanks, Andy!

aroma, that Omega on your avatar is AWESOME! :heart:


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

I got some vintage military style 24h watches (one Alpha and one Pierre Marquette) with original expanders. And I'm wearing them of course.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've a gold coloured one - ends about 18mm but will would file down as bracelet is narrower about 14mm ish - pm me your details and you can have this one as well if you would like


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That's really kind, Graham. As well as Andy's Speidel I have TWO more incoming from a mate on the CW forum. 

So probably best to hold fire. But thank you very much for the offer.

What a nice place this forum is! :thumbup:


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

To your original question: A metal band on a GP case or solid gold case can, over time, do considerable damage to the inside of the case lugs. Especially with bands that have the spring loaded ends designed to allow figment to several lug widths. If you merely wish to accessorize this watch with a period-correct metal band for display and occasional use, there shouldn't be much concern. If the watch will be worn regularly, damage will occur. I have one such Speidel Twist-O-Flex on one of my GP Accutrons. I have seen evidence of lug erosion frequently on used watches. Bulova rarely equipped solid gold or GP cases with anything but leather bands for this very reason.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, Oliver.

To update, I'm very grateful to Andy and the chap on the other forum for sending me the bands. They compress down to 16mm but like an idiot I hadn't actually realised the lug gap on my Bulova was only 14mm.

The "panel" at mybulova dot com positively identified the watch as a 1957 Broker (easy result) and were at pains to point out what you have said above.

So, it stays on leather.

Thanks for all the help, folks! :thumbup:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Just a word of warning on thse types of bracelet and vintage watches. These braeclets, because of the ends that compress, are not very kind to the lugs of vintage watches, often leaving marks unless one is very careful. These fixoflex type bracelets can also cause stretching of the springbar holes, particularly on gold watches.

In summary, unless used very carefully, they can be bad news for watches.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i have to admit, i think they look good on vintage wacthes and are very comfortable to wear , tho be prepared to lose some hair if you have arms like an ape


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks AVO for your comments on my Omega T17 (1935) - it looks as good today as it did then but I would NEVER and I repeat NEVER put an expanding bracelet on a gold watch. They're OK on stainless steel but that's it - certainly a no-no on gold.

Cheers


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Reply I like them they remind of my granddad and I am fond of them, here is one I wear not a real old watch but a 1970s Tissot, I once nearly sold this but glad I did not, actually came from this very forum 

I realise they are not to everyone's taste but I like them.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Really grateful for all the suggestions - and the bracelet, Andy, and I'm going out tomorrow to find a nice new leather strap for my Bulova.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I can well remember when Fixoflex bracelets were the 'in' thing and have to admit to still quietly wearing them in the privacy of my own home... :man_in_love: I agree though they aren't the kindest of things to lugs so I tend to limit the wearing of them to stainless... still, I'm all prepared when, like flares, they leap back into fashion..... :derisive:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I think it looks great Mike :thumbup:

Here is one I wear on a Vostok diver, I really like it & thinks its suits the watch


----------



## just-in-time (Jan 28, 2013)

hello all

I personally dont like the expanding bracelets. On a seperate note does anybody know where i can buy a pair of 172 end links for a omega 1162 bracelet?

Thanks


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

just-in-time said:


> On a seperate note does anybody know where i can buy a pair of 172 end links for a omega 1162 bracelet?
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried talking to an AD ? I've bought bracelets and end pieces from ADs before now.....


----------

